# I"M SCREWED



## Darko667 (Sep 5, 2005)

omg i was just looking at admission information for USC and UCLA and it says the AVERAGE GPA of students admitted is 3.950!!!! ARE YOU KIDDING ME??? i was a 4.0 student in middle school but in high school i'm working my ass off to get a 3.5!! I feel like all my hopes just went down the DRAIN. can someone offer me some words of...well, ANYTHING!?!


----------



## Drew Johnton (Sep 5, 2005)

I had a 3.5 and got into NYU.... if that helps.


----------



## ktabes (Sep 5, 2005)

usc and ucla arent the only film schools on the planet, i have a good friend going to ithaca who loves it. once you get older you'll figure out what your doing, dont try to plan your life out.


----------



## Hill Dawson Kane (Sep 5, 2005)

its pretty sad when whether or not they think you can make a film depends on your IQ or grades.


----------



## titaniumdoughnut (Sep 5, 2005)

These schools are not only film schools. They are universities (the most exclusive ones, at that) and they want you to have a balanced education. They also want to make sure that, seeing as space is limited, they give the openings to those with the best academic record.


----------



## Hill Dawson Kane (Sep 5, 2005)

when i went to cap college in north van, (even though its no nyu or ucla) they had a minimum 50% average or like grad equivalent to get into the program, even though the rest of the college had different, higher standards.  I found that the best people there usually just squeeked by in hs too.


----------



## The Company (Sep 6, 2005)

I havent applied for any universities or anything yet, and I dont know if I will.
Its a joke really.
Why should I have to get a good score in Maths or Science to be able to make a damn film! 
The world is so stupid.


----------



## titaniumdoughnut (Sep 6, 2005)

I'm not saying I totally agree with it. But it's how they work.


----------



## Drewwitt (Sep 6, 2005)

I felt the same way about a half a year ago, when I was applying to school.  I wanted to go to NYU and USC badly.  But i realized as someone said above, those arent the only two good film schools.  Im at Emerson this year, great film program, great city, and i didnt need a 4.0 to get in (I had a 3.5)....a friend of mine is going to Ithaca, he was never anything special academically, and thats a great school...Hampshire...Temple...you have a lot of great options...dont be afraid to apply to schools that are out of your league though...they are n ot going to reject you automatically because of your grades..if you have strong filmwork and writing skills, you might be able to get in...good luck


----------



## filmislife (Sep 7, 2005)

Yeah, UCLA especially has very high standards. I knew a lot of people who had 4.5's coming in.


----------



## duders (Sep 8, 2005)

> Originally posted by The Company:
> I havent applied for any universities or anything yet, and I dont know if I will.
> Its a joke really.
> Why should I have to get a good score in Maths or Science to be able to make a damn film!
> The world is so stupid.



Spoken like a true high school graduate (if at that). As I've said before, there is a reason why they make you take all those math and science classes. One day you'll realize why. That's also the day you'll become a better filmmaker.


----------



## filmislife (Sep 8, 2005)

> Originally posted by duders:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by The Company:
> I havent applied for any universities or anything yet, and I dont know if I will.
> Its a joke really.
> ...



Spoken like a true high school graduate (if at that). As I've said before, there is a reason why they make you take all those math and science classes. One day you'll realize why. That's also the day you'll become a better filmmaker. </div></BLOCKQUOTE>

The more well-rounded you are, the better. Everything goes into the mix.


----------



## The Company (Sep 9, 2005)

Yeah, I guess so. But still, its really boring.


----------



## funkbomb (Sep 17, 2005)

If you're smart enough to figure out Calculus and Physics, you're smart enough to make a movie.


----------



## alex c (Oct 11, 2005)

look into syracuse. either the art program and/or newhouse. i have plenty of friends who got accepted to nyu film, but went here instead becaues its an awsome campus.  u get to work ur second year, for me, but i think starting in 2006 (when ull get be attending) u can start working second semister of first year. i think there trying to compete with emerson.  when i was first applying to schools, i called emerson and asked who their competators were in film.  they said "nyu, bu, usc, ithaca, syracuse". i dont know if that helps. i mean if those schools are in close compitition with usc, its worht looking into


----------



## funkbomb (Oct 12, 2005)

I thought Syracuse was more TV broadcast based...?


----------



## alex c (Oct 13, 2005)

newhouse, the communication school is like top 3 (argueably number one) in tv broadcast, etc. u are right about that.  yet vpa is for film art, etc.  i think i was told that like a couple hundred apply a year, and they only accept 30. they are really growing in their rep cuz they have new avid stations and the syracuse int. film festival.  i also got that "film school confidencial" book, which is a bit old, like 10 years, but syracuse vpa film is mentioned as being a top school, and its only grown. i know alot of people are gonna wanna argue with me on that, tho


----------



## C (Oct 20, 2005)

Money... the reason is money...


----------

